
The trouble with Linux: it's just not sexy - theandym
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/the-trouble-with-linux-it-s-just-not-sexy-679859
======
retube
I'm not sure Windows is especially sexy either, altho Apple clearly is.

Linux will struggle for years to come in the corporate desktop market: as the
article suggests, the of cost of change is just too high. Secondly, Office has
not yet been matched by OO or similar. OO simply does not cut it for
enterprise. As much as I hate M$ and love Linux, if I'm doing heavy duty
spreadsheet work it has to be Excel.

In the personal desktop market Linux stands a better chance, but not much
more. It suffers from a lack of marketing. E.g. Apple wins hands-down with a
technically inferior product because it looks nice and they spend a bomb
sexing it up. And of course Windows is so ubiquitous Linux gets only a
fraction of the shelf space.

------
allenp
I'd say JoliCloud is probably the nicest linux I've seen:

<http://www.jolicloud.com/product/features>

